# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  كيفية الطلب من مواقع الاطفال بالصور ...الدرس الاول موقع جمبوري

## ابتسامتي غير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله


حبيت اعلمكم كيف تطلبون من المواقع بروحكم لانه سهل وما يباله شي 

وترا البضاعه تكون متوفره اكثر عن المحلات والكولشينات اليديده تنزل فالويب قبل عندنا هنيه

ترا انا تعبت على الموضوع فما اسامح وحده تنقله بدون المصدر

تابعوني واستمتعوا

موقع جمبوري للاطفال

gymboree

طلبت منه وكانت العمليه وايد سهله والشحن متوفر للامارات ويقبلون بطايقنا 

الفساتين فالمحل هنيه على 170 تقريبا خذتهن ب 80 واقل

بتقولين لي نفس سعر المحل هنيه بعد خصومات الصيف بقولج صح بس الفساتين الي بغيتها موب موجوده فالمحل

والحين الموقع سوا سيل وتنباع على 40 واقل

وفالمحل في كولكشنين ما عليهم سيل اونه يداد وينباعون على 170 وفالموقع على 40 موب فرق !!


يالله نبدا

اول شي عقب ما تروحين عالموقع بتسوين لج اكاونت

وعقب تبدين شوبينق وبتختارين فالئه العمريه الي تبينها

انا اخترت هذا الكوليكشن




بيطلع لج اعلى الصفحه كل ال outfits للكوليكشن يعني كيف ممكن تركبين القطع عسب يسهلون عليج الاختيار






وتحت بتطلع كل قطعه بروحها وجنبها بوكس صغنون عسب تسوين كليك عالي تبينه

وبعد ما اختار الي اباه اسوي view checked items





وهنيه اقدر اشوف صورة اللبس مكبره واشوف القياسات المتوفره واختار الي ابيه

واسوي add selected items to bag


بتطلع لي هذي الصفحه وعاليمين بطلع الايتمات صغار اسوي checkout اذا خلاص ما ابي زود

او contin. shopping اذا تبين تشوفين الكوليكشنات الثانيه وتشترين منها





واتاكد ان كل القياسات تمام





هذي بتطلع اسفل الصفحه وبيكون فيها المبلغ الي عليج بالاضافه للشحن 

الشحن عندهم له خيارين

اما الستاندرد وياخذ له حول ال اسبوعين ومرات اقل

والاكسبريس اسبوع او اقل

وانتي تقدرين تغيرين الاوبشن عشان تشوفين كم الفرق




بتسوين جيك اوت وبتطلع لج البيانات الي سويتيها اول شي يعني اسمج وعنوان البريد

يعني عنوان الشحن مالج تمام بس انا ما حطيتها لان فيها بياناتي






هنيه اذا عندج اي بطاقة خصم تحطين الكود مالها

او مرات يسوون بروموشن على كود فتحطينه عشان تحصلين الخصم



بتحطين بيانات البطاقه مالج وتكملين وخلاص خلصنا

طبعا لازم يكون عندج صندوق بريد محلي توصلج الاغراض عليه

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

هاي كانت طلبيتي

طلبيتي من جمبوري وصلت امس

----------


## أم جراااح

يزااااج الله خير في ميزان حسناتج حبوووبة

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

العفو حبيبتي

----------


## عواشــــ

تسلمين ياقلبي ....

----------


## مارية المهيري

مشكووورة الغالية ..  :34:

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

> تسلمين ياقلبي ....





> مشكووورة الغالية ..


العفو

----------


## اسومه الدلوعه

اولا يزاج الله خير 

الغاليه كيف بالنسبة للقياسات 

كم عمر بنتج وكم طلبتي

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

هلا اسوم

بنتي بتكمل 6 شهور وطلبت لها من 6-12

بس ريولها صغيره فتلبس 1 

ترا قياساتهم نفس الي بمحلهم هنيه

----------


## اسومه الدلوعه

ترى انا اشتريت من المحل هنيه يوم كانت بيبي نيوبورن ومارديت خذت وبنتي بتكمل اربع الحين وماشاء الله مليانه البسها مال ستة شهور وفوق 

مثلاث بيبي شوب اخذ لها مال 6/12

والجنزات اكبر شوي

فماعرف اخذ اخذ ويطلع صغير عليها

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

يتحصلين size chart

جيكي وبيطلع مظبوط على حسب الطول والوزن بتلاقين

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

شوفي مثلا هالفستان على يمينه بتحصلين الايقونه دقي عليه وشوفي

بيطلع لج مال القياسات

شوفي الوزن والطول وادخلي اي موقع يحول لج وحولي من الانش والباوند للسانتي والكيلو

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

هالموقع يحول

http://www.digitaldutch.com/unitconverter/mass.htm

----------


## ام زايد21

بجد انتى فنانه يسلموا الغاليه عن جد استفدت وايد وتتهنى بنوتج بالملابس يلا نتريا باجى المواقع اللى تعرفينهم خخخخخخ طماعه

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

تسلمين ام زايد

----------


## عيناويه خجاجه

ما قصرتي والله بالنسبة للشحن ارخص اشحن على بريدي اللي في امريكا ولا اشحن دايركت للامارات !؟

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

ليش الموضوع استوى هنيه

----------


## Dream High

مشكووورة فديتج ع الشرح الحلووو ،،

بس سؤال اخر شي كتبتي لازم يكون شي بريد محلي قصدج اهنه فالامارات صح ؟؟ ولا لازم نفتح بريد فامريكا وبريطانيا ؟؟

والشحن كم كلفج ؟؟ بعد بغيت اسال عن الاسعار يعني شفتي انج وفرتي يوم اشريتي من موقعهم ولا عادي نفس المحل ؟؟

والسمووووحه ^^

----------


## رحلة أمل

حلوووووووووووووووو

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

الاخت الي سالت على سعر الشحن

اذا مشترياتج من 1-125 سعر الشحن 22 دولار

وبعدين يصير 42 وكذا على حسب القيمه

بس انتي احسبي كم راح توفرين في وقت الخصومات 

مره اشتريت ب 500 تقريبا ووفرت مثلها يعني ال 22 دولار ولا حاجه

----------


## Dream High

> الاخت الي سالت على سعر الشحن
> 
> اذا مشترياتج من 1-125 سعر الشحن 22 دولار
> 
> وبعدين يصير 42 وكذا على حسب القيمه
> 
> بس انتي احسبي كم راح توفرين في وقت الخصومات 
> 
> مره اشتريت ب 500 تقريبا ووفرت مثلها يعني ال 22 دولار ولا حاجه


هممممم حلووو والله ،، تسلمييين الغالية يباالي اجرب عيل ^^

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

عيناويه

يكون عندج بريد بالامارات يشحنون لج الطلبيه عليه

وطبعا ارخص تشحنين من موقعهم دايركت للامارات بدال بريدج فامريكا لان الارامكس اغلى

هم يشحنون بالبريد الامريكي فيطلع رخيص

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

> هممممم حلووو والله ،، تسلمييين الغالية يباالي اجرب عيل ^^


ترا حتى فالموقع اسعار الفساتين بدون خصم ارخص من هنيه في الفترة الي بدون خصومات لان المحل لما يدخل البضاعه يحسبون عليهم جمارك وووو فلازم يستفيدون بعد

بس بوقت خصومات الموقع مثل احينه بيطلع لج فرق حلوو فالاسعار لو بتقارنين

----------


## όм_şώάƒέ

مشكوره حبوبه عـ الشرح الوافي ،،••

بس حبيت اسآلج عن مقاسآت النعول

يعني للبنآت قيآس 25 وقيآس 31 كم بيطلع عندهم

لأني مافهمت من الجدول ؟؟؟

ومشكوره ^^

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

شوفي اختي 






المقاس الي تقولين عليه يعتبر الاوروبي

الموقع امريكي يعني تشوفين شو يقابله بالامريكي مش البريطاني

يعني رقم 25 يساوي 8

و 31 يساوي 13

----------


## الكلمة الطيبة

ما شاء الله تجربة حلوة
تلبسهم البنوتة بالعافية والله يخليها لج يارب

اي نوع شحن اخترتي وكم المدة الي خذتها الطلبية لحد ما استلمتيها؟؟
وكم كلفج الشحن؟

مشكورة حبيبتي على تجربتج والسموحة على كثرة الأسئلة :11:

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

> ما شاء الله تجربة حلوة
> تلبسهم البنوتة بالعافية والله يخليها لج يارب
> 
> اي نوع شحن اخترتي وكم المدة الي خذتها الطلبية لحد ما استلمتيها؟؟
> وكم كلفج الشحن؟
> 
> مشكورة حبيبتي على تجربتج والسموحة على كثرة الأسئلة


الله يخليج تسلمين

اول مره اخترت الشحن العادي وخذت اقل عن 3 اسابيع يعني طلبت يوم 28.5 وكان احد يعني اجازه عندهم

فيتاخر الطلب ترا يعتمد على اي يوم تطلبين 

المهم تاخر لين الثلاثاء عسب يجهزونه ويشحنونه ووصلني تاريخ 16.6

وثاني مره طلبت بالسريع وبشوف متى يوصلني

الشحن من 1-125 دولار يكلف 22 بالعادي و 30 بالسريع

واكثر يصير 42 بالعادي و 50 اعتقد بالسريع وهكذا

والشحن بالسريع يعطونج تراكنق نمبر تتبعين فيه الشحنه وين صارت

واي سؤال انا حاظره

----------


## 3lya

ماشالله عليج 
هو صح الي يطلب من النت مره يدمن عليه نفسي فساتين البنات حق العيد اطلب ارخص من البلاد واحلا وعدنا اسعار دبل 
ليش ماتشاركين في موضوع تسوقي من في نفس القسم

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

هلا عليا

شفت لج مشاركه فالتسوق من النت وانتي بعد ما شاء الله مثلي تحبين هالشي

ما شفته اي موضوع هذا

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

توه اتصلو بي من فيديكس

وصلت طلبيتي من جمبوري هالمره وايد بسرعه

طلبتها يوم الاحد واليوم شرفت وبيوصلونها لين عندي يعني موب مثل اول مره لازم اسير البريد

طبعا هذا بالشحن بال اكسبريس وهو اغلى بشوي من الستاندرد ومناسب للي ما عندهم صندوق بريد او مستعجلين

----------


## لانا البوسطة

في ميزان حسناتك اختي
وموفقة يارب

----------


## 3lya

اكيد هو الموضوع اللي شفتي فيه مشاركتي بحطلج الرابط
انا الحين طالبه من موقع نوردسستورم متنوع كبار وصغار واليوم وصلت بريدي في امريكا الاسبوع الياي بتوصل عندي
ماتطلبين من شلدرن سالون يومين وتوصلج الطلبيه

----------


## 3lya

http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread...4#post38931134

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

عليا

هيه شفت هذا الموضوع

بس خلاص من اختفت راعيته محد قام يشارك هي كانت وايد تحركه

----------


## دلوعة حبيبي~

لازم يكون عندي بريد فامريكا ولا
؟؟؟

----------


## ابتسامتي غير

بنات انتوا ما تقرون الموضوع عدل 
انا كاتبه كذا مره اذا يباله بريد او لا 

اذا بالتوصيل العادي يكون عندج بريد فالامارات بس
اما السريع يوصلون للبيت

لو سمحتو لا تردون تسالون عن اي شي قبل لاتشوفون الموضوع عدل لاني مجاوبه علي كل شي بالتفصيل

----------


## سحابة

روووووعة الموضوع يعطيج العافية حبيبتي

----------


## ^العنود

مشكورة على الشرح  :1: 
تتهنى الامورة بلبسها  :31:

----------


## ~< فناكيش >~

ما شاء الله عليج و على الشرح وفيتى و كفيتى
ومبروك لبس البنوتة الكتكوتة تتهنى فيه يارب
جزاج الله الف خير على تعبج و مجهودج .. و نتريا المزيد

----------


## اخت دنيا

ما شاء الله روعة الموضوع تتهنون يارب ملبوس العافية والله يعطيج العافية عالطرح الحلو

----------

